# Russian Watches? Help Needed



## offrder (Jan 29, 2013)

2 watches inhereted from my grandfather.

Gold Novet wrist watch with what looks like 23 karat and at bottom - Coenaho B CCCP. Back has number 54940 stamped plus two other marks i cant identify.

Services pocket watch The same as posted in "Show us your Collection" *Services, (Molnija 3602) 18 Jewels , circa late 1970s*

posted on Feb 17, 2012.

Any information would be a great help.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

offrder said:


> 2 watches inhereted from my grandfather.
> 
> Gold Novet wrist watch with what looks like 23 karat and at bottom - Coenaho B CCCP. Back has number 54940 stamped plus two other marks i cant identify.
> 
> ...


Any chance of some pictures?

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

Cheers Martin


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

offrder said:


> 2 watches inhereted from my grandfather.
> 
> Gold Novet wrist watch with what looks like 23 karat and at bottom - Coenaho B CCCP. Back has number 54940 stamp.


I suspect Novet is actually Poljot in Cyrillic script. (If I'm right, your V in Novet is upside down!)

ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ñ'Ñ‚ was one of the best known Russian brands. ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ñ'Ñ‚ means Flight. It is sadly no longer with us, but lots of Poljot watches are still around. Yours was made in the USSR days ('Made in CCCP')


----------

